# A-Pillar Removal Tips



## jwillow (Jan 9, 2020)

Any tips on removing the A-Pillar on a 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium? Probably, the passenger side if it makes a difference. I'd like to route the power cable for a dash cam down that route, but don't see an obvious way to remove the pillar cover (and, don't want to bust anything up in the process). I am aware that I need to route the cable as to not restrict the deployment of the airbag. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanx, Jeff


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

jwillow said:


> Any tips on removing the A-Pillar on a 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium? Probably, the passenger side if it makes a difference. I'd like to route the power cable for a dash cam down that route, but don't see an obvious way to remove the pillar cover (and, don't want to bust anything up in the process). I am aware that I need to route the cable as to not restrict the deployment of the airbag. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanx, Jeff


don't do it. just pull the top part away from the car a little. you can easily route the cable down or just route the cable UNDER and behind the airbag which is what i did.

if you drive a US spec car, fuse box is on the drivers side.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> don't do it. just pull the top part away from the car a little. you can easily route the cable down or just route the cable UNDER and behind the airbag which is what i did.


Why would you go in the passenger side? Is that where the fuse box is? 


Kurt


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Why would you go in the passenger side? Is that where the fuse box is?
> 
> 
> Kurt


you wouldn't go in the passenger side. the fuse box is on the drivers side behind the coin tray, thats how i wired mine. down drivers side A-pillar, and into the fuse box.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> you wouldn't go in the passenger side. the fuse box is on the drivers side behind the coin tray, thats how i wired mine. down drivers side A-pillar, and into the fuse box.


Oh. Well your reply to him you didn’t specify the drivers side. So he probably thinks you mean passenger side as that is what he asked about in his post. With way ask him if he is going to fuse box or the 12v outlet. If the outlet maybe the passenger side is better. 


Kurt


----------



## jwillow (Jan 9, 2020)

Should have supplied more info. I don't want to hardwire it into the fuse panel, just run the power cable to the 12V outlet in the center console. It's a lease vehicle, and I want to keep any "mods" to a minimum.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

jwillow said:


> Should have supplied more info. I don't want to hardwire it into the fuse panel, just run the power cable to the 12V outlet in the center console. It's a lease vehicle, and I want to keep any "mods" to a minimum.


if you're doing 99% of the work, why not just hard wire it? you're skip the 1% at the end where you tap into the fusebox which makes no permanent changes to the car. fuse taps are easy in and out. If you want to use the 12v outlet then it doesn't really matter, just go down either side and find a way to run the wire to the outlet.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

As others mentioned, if you just want to run wires all you need is to pull the pillar out and let the safety pins engage. 
If you really need to remove the A pillar completely, look here
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V467-9826.pdf starting on pdf page 10 and diagram on page 12


----------



## jwillow (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanx everyone for the info. I believe pulling down the pillar will do the trick. I didn't necessarily want to remove it; I just didn't want to go yanking on trim pieces, breaking some pins/clips, then having to replace them. The diagrams should guide me through the process. Again, thanx for the help, Jeff


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

Mind having a camera set up to record this as you go, or post step by step pictures? I too would like to know this.


----------

